# What is living in Al Barsha like, would it be ok living there with family?



## Montreux (May 12, 2015)

Hi all,

we will move to Dubai with family ( 2 adults, 1 Toddler 2 1/2years, baby to be born in November) for 9 month due to a missopn job offer for my husband and our company will book us into a hotel apartment (Novotel Al Barsha) in Al Barsha.

As we have never been to Dubai before I was wondering how the area works out for a family with car? Are there supermarkets, restaurants, good places for kids arround (also in walking distance) beside Mall of the Emirates? I know there is the Metro next to the Hotel, what about other public transport nearby?

Husband will work in the Dubai World Central area, is that route ok concerning commuting (car)?

thanks
Montreux


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

Al Barsha is a busy area. There are definitely lots of restaurants & supermarkets. Try street view on google and take a look.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Al Barsha is very convenient. The part you will be staying in is okay - less busier than some of the other areas. Quite a few restaurants and amenities. However, I your kids will have no space to go out and play as the place is not landscaped etc., and very much a sandpit. But Al Barsha park is somewhat close (maybe 10 mins by car) and is pretty good. 
Getting in and out of Sheikh Zayed road can be a bit of an issue at peak hours, but things may have changed int he last 1 year or so.


----------

